# Ok, Which Blocking Set Do You Like The Most And Why?



## Guro Harold (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok, which blocking set in Modern Arnis do you like the most and why?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 24, 2008)

I've always liked palis-palis! I don't know why--I just like the body motion it brings out.


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 24, 2008)

Opps! Write-in votes can be accepted for support blocks as well!


----------



## stickarts (Sep 25, 2008)

If i have to block I like force to force. Thats worked the best for me in some of the sparring practice I have done.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 30, 2008)

I try to not get caught up in any one of them.  I used to use cut thru and check over the top but training with Manong Ted showed me to not get too comfy with only one method or favorite method.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## chris arena (Oct 2, 2008)

I absolutely never block with my face!

Chris A


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 2, 2008)

All of the above! Plus Some

Force to Force, No check
  Not prefered but depending upon range it might be what I can execute.

Force to Force, Hand check on top (V/Drop/Chop)
  I like this one as it allows for leg and hand strikes and with a snake of your off hand one can execute high strikes as well or curl the off hand and come around to the other side of the opponent.

Force to Force, Hand check on bottom (V/Drop/Chop)
  This is good for setting people up for the expect the head shot and since you on top with your cane you can bait them. 

Palis Palis
  I like this one for largo range and also for edged weapons.

Force to Force, Hand check on top (Sweep/cutting)
  I use this one in the Smei Sparring drill as well as in Sinawali sparring when you break in or move to break a pattern.

Force to Force, Hand check on bottom (Sweep/cutting)
  Since I am swinign through I find myself in this one the least. Not that it does not have good applications, only from what seem to do.


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 4, 2008)

Another blocking series for write-in are the Payongs!


----------



## Darkmoon (Feb 7, 2009)

As much as I've trained with blocks I'd rather pass it or use crossada to close them off and counter anywhere. That why you stay in motion and are available to for other attacks. Not a big fan of the block, seems to choppy to me.


----------



## graywolf (Feb 7, 2009)

A nice drill that uses many of them is Bram Franks WALKING THE BLOCKS flow drill..Cordially,Howard


----------



## arnisador (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't know that one!


----------



## Darkmoon (Feb 11, 2009)

graywolf said:


> Bram Franks WALKING THE BLOCKS flow drill..Cordially,Howard



I haven't heard of that one. Are there any clips on Youtube?


----------



## graywolf (Feb 22, 2009)

Not that i know of..Howard


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 22, 2009)

Rich Parsons said:


> All of the above! Plus Some
> 
> Force to Force, No check
> Not prefered but depending upon range it might be what I can execute.
> ...




I agree with Rich in that I like to have multiple options when parrying.


----------

